# electric "cheese" shredder



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good "electric cheese shredder" that will do mozzarella cheese. This is soft cheese, and hard to schred. I do it by hand now, and it's hard to do both regular block cheese, and mozzarella.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Since you want an electric version then I suspect you need large quantities like for a pizza parlor? Why not buy bulk shredded cheese from one of the big-box stores like Cosco or a restaurant supply? I occasionally buy 5 pound shredded cheese (Moz, cheddar and jack cheeses) and the price is same as block cheese, sometimes cheaper.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

We used to buy at "SAMS" our local bulk store, but the cheese is too thick. We bought in 5 pound bags. What we are doing now, is just for home use. We shred it, and use a "food saver" unit to get the air out and seal, and it will last for a long time. Doing it by hand, is hard on your hand. I wanted something that would shred "finer", it melts better. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I just did a batch of Mozzarella on Saturday using our trusty food processor. Not exactly like this one but it's close. http://www.consumersearch.com/food-processors/kitchenaid-kfp720 ( ours came with a good assortment of different blades )

Ours is about 15 years old and still going strong. Besides using it for shredding cheese it has numerous other uses. The only chore I could talk about regarding cheese is you have to cut it into blocks that will fit into the slot. It still beats using the hand shredder and doesn't take long once that's done.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll take a look at the processor, yes, anything beat hand shredding cheese.
Thanks again.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

silverado4 said:


> I'll take a look at the processor, yes, anything beat hand shredding cheese.
> Thanks again.


You know, back in my restaurant days, we had a pretty strong hand manual shredder. It wasn't all that expensive, and had a big enough handle that it wasn't too much labor and could get a fair amount of cheese shredded.

Not sure if that is an option.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Do you know where I could get one of the "larger" hand graters? I found the small plastic ones, but the cheese gets stuck on the grater, pain.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Take a look at the following site. I've bought some of their wire slicers and thinking of buying the hand cheese shredder with suction cup bottom:

http://www.cheeseslicing.com/site/681068/page/890062

I already have one of the hand crank with the shred head/handle press, but it makes the cheese in long thin strings making it hard to handle and spread around. Works great for making queso flameado though.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'd like to get that "3 1/2' grater for $12.95, but why so cheap, does it really work. Guess I won't know unless I order it.

Thanks
Silverado


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

The one I remember was a larger version of these drum graters (but I can't locate it):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270476598931

I am not sure how the above grater would work. Like you mentioned, they're not a lot of money; might be worth a try. I like the drum sets, so you can stick in a blob of mozzarella for grating.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think a larger version like you said would be more reliable.
This one you have to hold in your hand, and turn at the same time.
I'm not sure if this one would work or not.
Thanks


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

silverado4 said:


> I think a larger version like you said would be more reliable.
> This one you have to hold in your hand, and turn at the same time.
> I'm not sure if this one would work or not.
> Thanks


I tend to agree with you. You might check the restaurant supply sites. I looked around at a few of them, but did not see one.


----------

